# Aussies



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Is anyone on the forum interested in Aussies or owns one or two please?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The only Aussies I know of are lager swilling,cricket mad macho blokes that love bbq's, :lol: 

please tell us what one is,I can only guess that is some sort of domesticated animal as this is in the pets forum,looking at your avatar I intelligently guess it is feline


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Good guess but nope. its a bit like Kerrys and dobies and yorkies etc, it stands for Australian Shepherd


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We used to have a yorkie that an Australian girl said just like her Australian Silky TERRIER. Australian Shepherds are lovely too, are you considering getting one?


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

No, my friend used to have Aussies and I have some Aussie memorabilia that is looking for a good home.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi josieb

Do you mean Kelpies?

David


----------

